# Heavy Day/Light Day



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I like 5x5, I've got a bit stronger and a bit bigger but higher repetitions are what cause hypertrophy if one is after size. I was reading this article on T-Nation about combining high and low reps in the same week, what do you think?



> To get downright strong, you're going to train each bodypart with one heavy, low-rep day per week. To get your swole on, you're going to train each bodypart with one light, high-rep day per week.That's right... you're training each bodypart twice a week. Not three times, as with most full body workouts. Not once a week, as is the norm for so many pure bodybuilding workouts. But two times each week.This frequency, and the varied stimuli with each workout, gives you the best of both worlds. That's exactly what I set out to do, give you a great strength-inducing workout and a great size-producing workout, all in one neat little package.


Read the program here: http://www.t-nation.com/readArticle.do?id=1807367

Thanks for reading.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

power based compounds with higher rep isolations in same workout .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Or even power based compounds followed by higher rep compounds in the same workout


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Or even power based compounds followed by higher rep compounds in the same workout


power squats

squat assistance 5x10 @ 50% would do it


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm pretty interested in this as I have just started incorporating high rep work into my strenght training regime. Though I have been including it in with my strength training.

For example last time I trained legs I did 6x3 90kg leg presses followed by 14x 50kg leg presses.

I am trying to follow my heavy sets with lighter ones, which is pretty damn hard especially on the last set. Would you say that is an ok way to do things, or should I split high rep and low rep into different workouts as the originator of the post is asking?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ClareAnne said:


> I'm pretty interested in this as I have just started incorporating high rep work into my strenght training regime. Though I have been including it in with my strength training.
> 
> For example last time I trained legs I did 6x3 90kg leg presses followed by 14x 50kg leg presses.
> 
> I am trying to follow my heavy sets with lighter ones, which is pretty damn hard especially on the last set. Would you say that is an ok way to do things, or should I split high rep and low rep into different workouts as the originator of the post is asking?


There's a argument for both systems.

Personally I do one 'heavy' exercise per bodypart i.e. weighted dips for chest, followed by DB Presses for 12-15 reps and DB Flyes for 12-15 reps or even higher.

It works well for me.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ClareAnne said:


> I'm pretty interested in this as I have just started incorporating high rep work into my strenght training regime. Though I have been including it in with my strength training.
> 
> For example last time I trained legs I did 6x3 90kg leg presses followed by 14x 50kg leg presses.
> 
> I am trying to follow my heavy sets with lighter ones, which is pretty damn hard especially on the last set. Would you say that is an ok way to do things, or should I split high rep and low rep into different workouts as the originator of the post is asking?


you can do heavy/light periods say 6 weeks heavy 6 weeks light but then you would soon get bored of it .

i follow set exercises that hit every body part specific to my sport however i have done power and higher rep assistance in the same workout i found that to be better than periods of heavy/light as it provides a more linear progression .

if you take legs for example you do squats heavy then 5x10 @50% as assistance your stimulating both fiber types giving a stronger fuller muscle in one session .


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks guys appreciate both your input! : )

I did try 3 months on and 3 months off but as you say it got boring fast. Think I'll continue to incorporate both and see how it effects me. Just doing strength has made me a hell of a lot stronger but visually my progress isn't too great, so hoping this will aid me.

Thanks again!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I do 4 weeks worth of training over every 5 week period due to work.

So I was thinking of doing this.

Week 1. 10 or less reps

Week 2. 15-20 reps

Week 3. 10 or less reps

Week 4. 15-20 reps.

How does that sound?

(sorry for thread hi-jack)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ClareAnne said:


> Thanks guys appreciate both your input! : )
> 
> I did try 3 months on and 3 months off but as you say it got boring fast. Think I'll continue to incorpate both and see how it effects me. Just doing strength has made me a hell of a lot stronger but visually my progress isn't too great, so hoping this will aid me.
> 
> Thanks again!


pop a journal up and we can have a look at your routine give it a tweak and you`ll get what you want from it , training is the easy part but eating a 20" pizza is the hard bit mmmm pizza


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

shaunmac said:


> I do 4 weeks worth of training over every 5 week period due to work.
> 
> So I was thinking of doing this.
> 
> ...


of what ?

basics of training are simple this is what you need .

exercises

routine

formula

hard work

consistency

simple really , but you need to go into more detail , what exercises what days what sets/reps and how will your progression be set .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> pop a journal up and we can have a look at your routine give it a tweak and you`ll get what you want from it , training is the easy part but eating a 20" pizza is the hard bit mmmm pizza


Extra large house special pizza weekend treat incoming in 15 minutes


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

ewen said:


> pop a journal up and we can have a look at your routine give it a tweak and you`ll get what you want from it , training is the easy part but eating a 20" pizza is the hard bit mmmm pizza


Yeah defo gonna look at doing this soon. Just gotta get this assignment written for my nursing and I'll have the time to do a proper journal.

And damn I love pizza.. guess thats why I used to be a proper fatty! ;p


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ClareAnne said:


> Yeah defo gonna look at doing this soon. Just gotta get this assignment written for my nursing and I'll have the time to do a proper journal.
> 
> And damn I love pizza.. guess thats why I used to be a proper fatty! ;p


really ? you defo put lots of hardwork in then .

mines ham&pineapple although house special sounds good .

i love strength training


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

ewen said:


> really ? you defo put lots of hardwork in then .
> 
> mines ham&pineapple although house special sounds good .
> 
> i love strength training


Yeah I was 12 stone at my heaviest, was around that weight at most of my 20's....got a picture of me at my biggest on my profile as proof! I was not a happy bunny back then.; p

And I love pepperoni passion....... YUM!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ClareAnne said:


> Yeah I was 12 stone at my heaviest, was around that weight at most of my 20's....got a picture of me at my biggest on my profile as proof! I was not a happy bunny back then.; p
> 
> And I love pepperoni passion....... YUM!


just had a look , you have done really well congrats clare .

you must be around 5`5 ish ?

pop a journal up and ill have a look strength and pizza is my thing


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

ewen said:



> just had a look , you have done really well congrats clare .
> 
> you must be around 5`5 ish ?
> 
> pop a journal up and ill have a look strength and pizza is my thing


Thanks ewen appreciate that!!!

I am indeed exactly 5'5 .. not sure how you figured that out but I'm impressed!!

And will look into a journal soon, just working as a fulltime nurse, doing a research assignment and training is hard enough. Once I have this assignment done I'll look at a journal, be nice for feedback and assistance. Though I assure you I need no help when it comes to pizza!!! ;p


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ClareAnne said:


> Thanks ewen appreciate that!!!
> 
> I am indeed exactly 5'5 .. not sure how you figured that out but I'm impressed!!
> 
> And will look into a journal soon, just working as a fulltime nurse, doing a research assignment and training is hard enough. Once I have this assignment done I'll look at a journal, be nice for feedback and assistance. Though I assure you I need no help when it comes to pizza!!! ;p


pizza fest 

lucky guess but with your weight and looking average body as you would see in the street to how you look in your avi it was a calculated guess .

all the best with your assignment .


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

1-5 reps for BP/Clean and press/Squats/Deads then 8-12 for everything else is working well for

Me.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Extra large house special pizza weekend treat incoming in 15 minutes


had my pizza for the day earlier

just scoffed bacon butties and got indian on the way

belly is growing at an alarming rate though with no gear in me lol

one week left natty then the fun begins


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

engllishboy said:


> 1-5 reps for BP/Clean and press/Squats/Deads then 8-12 for everything else is working well for
> 
> Me.


same as me


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> had my pizza for the day earlier
> 
> just scoffed bacon butties and got indian on the way
> 
> ...


Extra large pizza, garlic bread, a few chips and the first alcoholic drink - can of cider - I've had in an age sitting on the desk in front of me as I type

10 days and counting till I can jab again


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I got excited when I saw my thread was on page 2 with replies, I got less excited to see most of them were about 'kin pizza!



ewen said:


> you can do heavy/light periods say 6 weeks heavy 6 weeks light but then you would soon get bored of it .


I disagree with that idea, I tried that and I lost strength when I went back from light to heavy. It mentions this in the article also.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rectus said:


> I got excited when I saw my thread was on page 2 with replies, I got less excited to see most of them were about 'kin pizza!
> 
> I disagree with that idea, I tried that and I lost strength when I went back from light to heavy. It mentions this in the article also.


i never said it was any good and i did say that by having heavy compounds with lighter higher rep assistance was better .

on a side note i had a full english brekkie then a burger king my pizza is getting warm as we speak , so not all about pizza


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Look into the Boring But Big Wendler 531 template. It's exactly what you are looking for


----------



## Veni (Aug 8, 2012)

Gunna have to say wendler aswell, if you are looking for progressive strength gains on the important stuff such as compounds and size gains in important areas such as back and legs it will see you right IMO


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Look into the Boring But Big Wendler 531 template. It's exactly what you are looking for


This is a strength building routine from the quick Google I did. I am after hypertrophy for size, but I still want the strength increases I get from 5x5 so what Ewen mentioned first: 5x5 compounds, followed by high reps in the same session. Peoples thoughts on this? I always have thought it was one or the other within one training session but I guess not.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

rectus said:
 

> This is a strength building routine from the quick Google I did. I am after hypertrophy for size, but I still want the strength increases I get from 5x5 so what Ewen mentioned first: 5x5 compounds, followed by high reps in the same session. Peoples thoughts on this? I always have thought it was one or the other within one training session but I guess not.


As I said earlier I do one major compound 5x5 or 5x8 for each major muscle group. Follow this with another compound for 8-12 reps. Finish off with a third compound or an isolation for 12-20 reps. Best of all worlds. Low sets. High effort. Big results.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I had better reprogramme my programme!

Thanks guys.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rectus said:


> This is a strength building routine from the quick Google I did. I am after hypertrophy for size, but I still want the strength increases I get from 5x5 so what Ewen mentioned first: 5x5 compounds, followed by high reps in the same session. Peoples thoughts on this? I always have thought it was one or the other within one training session but I guess not.


I suggest you learn to google and read better. Then work on you comprehension


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I suggest you learn to google and read better. Then work on you comprehension


The Olympics was on, my attention was taken away. I had better read it then, unless you fancy summarising it for me Mr. Smart 4rse?

I can see why in the original article I posted it was suggested to have separate light and heavy days: after my 5x5 workout I am dead! I don't know if it's going to be possible to add in high reps after that


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Post up your current routine and tweak it to suit .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

How about working in the 3 rep range then take some weight off and work in the 8-12 rep range, this is what I have been doing for shoulders with OHP as it's the only lift I can do without sending my shoulder gay! Not been doing it long so can't say if it works but I'll let u know lol


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> Post up your current routine and tweak it to suit .


*My 5x5 routine:*

*Monday [legs]:* Squat, calf raises (on leg press), deadlift

*Tuesday [chest/triceps]:* Incline dumbbell bench press, lying tricep extension, pec fly

*Thursday: [back/biceps]:* Assisted pull ups AND/OR bent over row, bicep curl (EZ Curl), incline bench dumbbell rows, reverse bicep curls

*Friday [shoulders/abs]:* Military press, cable lateral raises, incline bench dumbbell rear flys, lying leg raises


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rectus said:


> *My 5x5 routine:*
> 
> *Monday [legs]:* Squat, calf raises (on leg press), deadlift
> 
> ...


how are you finding the results ?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> how are you finding the results ?


Oh I thought you wanted me to post it up so you could tweak it for me 

Yeah I find it great, I've put on size and strength with it but I'm still small as I don't build very well. Combining this with Test E has been great as I have got bigger and lots of people said I look bigger which is nice to hear. Next comes drug free keto which is going to be hard because I like the taste of beer  but if I get the results I want then it'll be worth it. I'm too 'kin wobbly!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rectus said:


> The Olympics was on, my attention was taken away. I had better read it then, unless you fancy summarising it for me Mr. Smart 4rse?
> 
> I can see why in the original article I posted it was suggested to have separate light and heavy days: after my 5x5 workout I am dead! I don't know if it's going to be possible to add in high reps after that


I'll post it up and explain in when I'm not on the phone.

Looking at your routine I would say, 5x 5 is not really optimum for a full a full body split. But if it's working for you go for it. Sounds brutal though


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/the_boring_but_big_3month_challenge

may sound too simple or not that challenging, but once you start working the weights up I guarantee this will produce better results than most of the ****ty 5 days splits you see on this forum


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Looking at your routine I would say, 5x 5 is not really optimum for a full a full body split. But if it's working for you go for it. Sounds brutal though


I agree that 5x5 is not ideal for a 5 day split, but it seems to be working for me with no signs of over training.



simonthepieman said:


> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/the_boring_but_big_3month_challenge
> 
> may sound too simple or not that challenging, but once you start working the weights up I guarantee this will produce better results than most of the ****ty 5 days splits you see on this forum


Thanks for the link, that does look interesting even though it's "boring". I will try the suggested 5x5 followed by high reps, and then maybe try this system afterwards.


----------

